# cruise ships now ban people  70 and over,  must now get a note from doctor to give okay



## martysr (Mar 13, 2020)

cruise ships now ban people  70 and over,  must now get a note from doctor to give okay to cruise 7 days before embarkation. This will now be the new policy.  Now will this be a permanent  policy, or be relaxed if there is a cure or it eases down.  I think if you know  you have illness you will not go, but if 70 and over and healthy, you should not be banned unless get dr note.. If healthy will  will dr still approve you ?    What do you think about this policy?


----------



## Buckeye (Mar 14, 2020)

I dunno.  Would your doctor give you a note like that?  What then would be his/her liability if things go wrong?  Maybe we old folks don't spend enough money at the bar, and this is the industry way to keep us off the ships and make room for a younger crowd?


----------



## StarSong (Mar 14, 2020)

Hard to imagine ANYONE getting on a cruise ship right now.  Noro virus was a calculated risk that I and other cruisers accepted.  We washed our hands and used sanitizers.  Gastro bugs are a total bummer, but generally not life-threatening, nor do they incur long quarantines when they occur. 

From my observations, older cruisers spend plenty at the bar, on excursions, bingo, casino, and excursions. 

I greatly enjoy cruising, not because of the activities or even the ports, but because of my love for the ocean. Took a transatlantic cruise once.  It was heaven.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 14, 2020)

I've been told that some lines cater to the younger crowd while others cater to families, some to seniors. 

Is that true?


----------



## Ronni (Mar 14, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> I've been told that some lines cater to the younger crowd while others cater to families, some to seniors.
> 
> Is that true?


Aren't there adults only cruises?  Is that what you're talking about?


----------



## Sunny (Mar 14, 2020)

I agree with StarSong. Why would anyone in their right mind get on one of those germ factories right now?

I've been on three cruises, but never would do it again. Not only because of the germs, but I've learned too much about the horrendous living conditions 
"down below" for the crew, who are pretty much all young, poor people from third world countries. The coronavirus spread like wildfire among the crews of those ships that are infected, probably because of their packed-in-like-sardines living conditions, and their long, arduous working days.  Sorry, sounds too much like the "good old days" of slavery.

I remember on one of the cruises I was one, the evening's entertainment one night was a volleyball game between the crew members from Indonesia and the crew members from the Philippines. And they had to look happy and energetic, after putting in their 13-hour shift, otherwise the fat, rich Americans who were betting on them might not have a good time!  Pretty sickening, in retrospect.

Also, back to the germs: aside from coronavirus, many people have gotten bad respiratory or digestive disorders on these ships. Sorry, I'd rather find other vacation options.


----------



## Manatee (Mar 14, 2020)

If you are over 85 you need a note from both of your parents.


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 14, 2020)

So far, it's only one cruise line with the over 70 rule,    but that may change with time.  
*Norwegian Cruise Line* has begun informing passengers that anyone over the age of 70 will need a doctor’s approval to sail.

But  like everyone is saying,  who would want to get on a cruise ship now?


----------



## Lc jones (Mar 14, 2020)

Sounds like blatant ageism.


----------



## Lc jones (Mar 14, 2020)

Lc jones said:


> Sounds like blatant ageism.


Thankfully I hate the idea of getting on a cruise ship and as I’ve said before I see it as a floating petri dish.


----------



## Don M. (Mar 14, 2020)

Based upon the news, over the past few weeks, I think a person would have to be a "Masochist" to want to go on a cruise anytime in the next few months.


----------



## win231 (Mar 14, 2020)

I'm wondering how that will go - legally.
Age discrimination is actionable.


----------



## StarSong (Mar 14, 2020)

Lc jones said:


> Thankfully I hate the idea of getting on a cruise ship and as I’ve said before I see it as a floating petri dish.



I've been on over a dozen cruises. Never got sick on or from any of them.


----------



## terry123 (Mar 14, 2020)

Only been on one cruise and it was great. It was a gift.  I would not go on a cruise now at all.


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 14, 2020)

Buckeye said:


> I dunno.  Would your doctor give you a note like that?  What then would be his/her liability if things go wrong?  Maybe we old folks don't spend enough money at the bar, and this is the industry way to keep us off the ships and make room for a younger crowd?


I can agree on that.  Sounds like discrimination.


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 14, 2020)

terry123 said:


> Only been on one cruise and it was great. It was a gift.  I would not go on a cruise now at all.


Me either..seems like a hotbed for diseases.


----------

